# بعض مشاريع السنوات السابقة ( أنواع من الإظهار )



## RBF (23 مايو 2006)

الردود المشجعة و التحليلات الممتازة لمشروع تخرجي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18834
شجعتني لوضع بعض مشاريعي السابقة التي كانت خلال الدراسة
الصور بغرض العرض، و لمن يريد التدقيق و القراءة ، فقد وضعت صوراً أكبر و أفضل في المرفقات

بحث عن المباني السكنية
السنة الثانية






مشروع فنار الإسكندرية الحديث
السنة الثالثة


----------



## RBF (25 مايو 2006)

*أنواع أخرى من الإظهار*

بحث عن الطاقة الشمسية
أنا عارف ان الإظهار مزحوم، بس ده كان من السنة الأولى، قلة خبرة  





غلاف بحث عن أحد المولات " جرين بلازا "
السنة الثانية





خلقية مشروع لـ MALL ولكن للأسف بدون رسومات المشروع
السنة الثالثة


----------



## hmada130 (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع و عرضك للمشاريع


----------



## miro1_6 (25 مايو 2006)

الموضوع جمييل والمشاريع رائعة ولكن لى تعليق بسيط ربما نوهت عنه سابقا
الخلفية قوية جدا لدرجة تشد انتباه عين المشاهد اليها اذا خفت درجة سطوعها لربما تصبح افضل
هذا مجرد راى...


----------



## fr_artist (25 مايو 2006)

جزيتم على هذا


----------



## مسلمة لله (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هى فعلا مشكلة الاظهار دى بنعانى منها كتير خصوصا فى مشروع التخرج
لان الاظهار لابد ان يكون بيبرز عناصر المشروع دون ان يطغى على مكونات المشروع وهذا مايمثل صعوبته
اشكرك اخى Rpf على هذا الموضوع الهام
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hmada130 (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع و الصور اخى


----------



## RBF (26 مايو 2006)

ميرو:
لي عبارة أثيرة اشتهرت بها في الكلية و أصبحت لصيقة بتصميماتي : القوة في الواجهة
أعتقد أنها تشرح كل شيء  

مسلمة:
هنا استفاده أكثر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=121670#post121670

أشكر باقي الأعضاء على ردودهم


----------



## RBF (26 مايو 2006)

*رجـــــــــــــــــــــاء*

أرجو ممن له خبرة بالإظهار المعماري أن يطلعنا على أعماله، ليس شرطاً أن تكون مشاريع، بمكن أن تكون أبحاث، أغلفة ، نشرات ، أي شيء يكون به تكنيكات جديده للإظهار، و سأعلق عليها تفصيلاً
و أي فرد يريد مساعده في الإظهار سواء بالتعليق أو الشرح لا يتردد 
ملحوظة : هذا المشروع أعجبني ، و هو مثال لتعليقي المفصل على الإظهار
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=18942


----------



## moha_arc (26 مايو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mariam ID (26 مايو 2006)

مشاريع عظيمة خاصة ال green plaza
موفق..


----------



## RBF (27 مايو 2006)

أشكر كل من تفضل بالرد، خصوصاً مريم،و GREEN PLAZA IS MY 2nd FAVORITE
و أرجو أن أجد محاولات إظهار جديده من الأعضاء لتعم الاستفادة


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (2 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا بس حبيت اشكر كل الناس اللى ساهموا ى الصفحة دى وياريت ربنا يعينكوا وتفضلوا تفيدونا على طول


----------



## RBF (3 يونيو 2006)

المهندسة مي محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بس حبيت اشكر كل الناس اللى ساهموا ى الصفحة دى وياريت ربنا يعينكوا وتفضلوا تفيدونا على طول


 
بدل الشكر ....ممكن تشاركي بإيجابية ، رأي أو صور
عموماً..... العفو............


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (3 يونيو 2006)

المهندس rbf
انا شكرى لكل المساهمين فى الصفحة فقط لانى وجدت مهود رائع ومشاركات عدة ونقد ايجابى لكل ما نشر فى هذه الصفحة لذلك اعتبرت ان اضافة رايي لن يضيف شيئا ولكن على العموم انا ارى فى كل ما نشر من مشروعات حضرتك فيها زء كبير من الابداع وبتعكس كلها قوة والمام بكل مفردات برنامج الفوتوشوب ولو انى ارى مع هذا الابداع ان الاهتمام بالاظهار والقوة فى اختيار الالوان احيانا يلفت الانتباه ويقلل من اهمية الرسومات واحيانا يجعلها غير واضحة وعلى العموم هذا هو رايي المتواضع


----------



## RBF (3 يونيو 2006)

شفتي، ماحصلش حاجه اما قلت رأيك، 
أنا معاكي في رأيك ، بس خدي بالك، الإظهار القوي ، ساعات يغطي برضه على أخطاء التصميم ، ولا إيه 
ده تكنيك دفاعي ، حرص و لا تخونش


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (3 يونيو 2006)

عارفة ان محصلش حاجة لما قلت وجهة نظرى لان من مميزات المنتدى هيه انك تقول رايك وتقبل النقد والتاكييد انا بس بحب ارد لما احس ان رايى ليه اهمية او هيضيف شىء وطبعا عندك حق ان احيانا الاظهر القوى بيخفى عيوب التصميم ويبهر كل اللى بيشوفوا المشروع بس للاسف مش كل الناس عندها الفن والذكاء ده وكمان مش كل اللى بيشوف المشاريع ممكن يعديها ويخفى علية الذكاء ده


----------



## المهندسة مي (4 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. Rbf
شكرا على هذه المشاريع .. استفادنا منها فعلا .. 
جزاكم اله خيرا .. وأنتظر المزيد ..


----------



## RBF (4 يونيو 2006)

المهندسة مي محمود قال:


> بس للاسف مش كل الناس عندها الفن والذكاء ده


قصدك إيه يعني ، ما خلينا كويسين مع بعض ..و لا إيه  

مي: 
ميرسي ليكي جداً ، و هحاول أشوف حاجات تانيه عندي


----------



## المهندسة مي محمود (4 يونيو 2006)

المهندس rbf
اختلاف الراى لا يفسد للود قضية ولا انت ايه رايك؟


----------



## RBF (5 يونيو 2006)

ماشي يا مي محمود ، خلينا ورا *#%#$% لحد باب الدار


----------



## ملك الحلوة (3 يوليو 2006)

rbf

انا بيعجبنى جدا طريقة اظهارك بغض النظر هل تغطى على الموضوع ام لا وانا عايزة اطلب منك انك تشرح او تقو ل ازاى اوصل انا لهذة المرحلة من الاظهار حيث اننى مبتدئه فى الكومبيوتر:55:


----------



## RBF (4 يوليو 2006)

ميرسي جداً يا ملك
و سأحاول شرح الطريقه ، ولكن بعد بعض الوقت ، لشده انشغالي حالياً


----------



## ملك الحلوة (4 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دونى (4 يوليو 2006)

انتا هايل فوتوشوب بس للاسف لم استطيع قراءة اى مشروع لك فلو عندك المشروع cad ممكن تبعاتهم حتى نسطيع الاستفادة من تجربك فى العمارة كمثلها فى الاظهار


----------



## RBF (1 أغسطس 2006)

*!!!!!!!!!!! أغلفه جديده !!!!!!!!!!!*

:77: :77: غلافان لمشروعان عن الـ GIS:77: :77:


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 أغسطس 2006)

الشغل فعلا رائع بس ممكن طيب اذا كنت مش عايز تشرح الطريقة ممكن تقول بس انت بتستخدم فلاتر الى بتعمل الشغل دة ولا ايه


----------



## RBF (2 أغسطس 2006)

مش مسأله مش عايز أشرح.. أنا معنديش وقت أعمل Tutorials أشرح فيها ، لأن الموضوع متشعب
و طبعاً الفكره مش في الفلاتر ، ولا أنهو فلتر أحسن ، كل فلتر و ليه مكانه ، و الموضوع مش فلاتر بس ، في ترتيب الطبقات برضه ، لأن كل طبقه عليها Effect بيختلف حسب مكان الطبقه دي ، فوق/تحت/فوقيها ايه/تحتيها إيه

و بصراحة شغلي بالفلاتر قليل ،
أنا أساساً بشتغل " Blending Option- Channels- Masks " أغلب الشغل ، و الفلاتر بستعملها قليل.. 
هحاول أبقى أشرح غلاف من اللي فوق ، بس معتقدش قريب .. لكن أوعدك ، هحاول


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 أغسطس 2006)

انا مش طالبة انك تحط Tutorials انا قصدى انك تقول انت اتعلمت ازاى 

يعنى هى مواقع معينة اكسبتك الخبرة ولا اية بس هو ه دة الى عايزة اعرفه ومش لازم تقعد تشرح الطريقة بس كدة يعنى الموضوع بسيط مش معقد


----------



## RBF (2 أغسطس 2006)

بصي يا ملك
أنا ابتديت القوتوشوب مع الكليه و درسته في القسم عندنا، زي ماكل الناس درسته ، بس أنا حبيته، و ابتديت ألعب فيه من جوه مع نفسي كده ، أجيب صور و أحطها على بعض و أدي أي Effects على أي حاجه.. مجرد لعب ، و بقت دي تسليتي الوحيده ، في ناس بتخرج ، و ناس بتتفرج عالتلفزيون ، و ناس بتلعب ألعاب كمبيوتر ، أنا كنت ببقى مستمتع جداً و أنا بلعب مع الفوتوشوب كده ، استمريت عالوضع ده حوالي سنه/سنه و نص، و بعدين ، بعد ما ألميت بالبرنامج كويس و عرفت أغلب أوامره و ايه بيعمل ايه ، ابتديت أجمع فلاتر ، و أجرب ، و بعد فتره ، حفظت أغلب الفلاتر مع الشغل ، و ايه بيعمل ايه ، و بعدين أبتديت أشوف مواقع عالنت عشان أحسن من تكنيكاتي ، و أشوف Tutorials و أعملها بإيدي .. و بعد كل ده .. كنت بقه كل ماينزل فوتوشوب جديد ، لازم أدخل عالنت و أعرف ايه الجديد فيه و أحترفه كويس .. 

ياترى هو ده اللي انت عايزه


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 أغسطس 2006)

ايوة هوة دة الى انا عايزاة بس كان نقصه انك تقول اسامى المواقع دى الى اكسبتك التكنيكات دى


----------



## RBF (2 أغسطس 2006)

المفروض إنك تحترفي الفوتوشوب أولاً و تعرفي أوامره كويس، لأن المواقع مش بتعلم فوتوشوب ، دي بتعلم تكنيكات بتستخدم للمحترفين في مختلف الأعمال ، زي المصورين / مصممين الجرافيك / الرسامين ...إلخ .. 
فالأول تعرفي تستخدمي البرنامج و من ثم تقرري هاتستحدميه في إيه و بعدين تطوري نفسك في هذا الاتجاه ...


----------



## RBF (2 أغسطس 2006)

ده أهم موقع.. و منه ممكن تجربي لينكات لمواقع تانيه .. 
الموقع ده بتاع أسطورة عالم الفوتوشوب " كولين سميث " ، أكتر واحد محترف فوتوشوب في العالم 
و صدقيني، لو تابعتي الـ TUTORIALS بتاعته هاتتعلمي كتييييييييير
WWW.PHOTOSHOPCAFE.COM


----------



## patriottounsi (2 أغسطس 2006)

merci pour votre contribution...je vois que ,dans quelques planches, il y a trop de commantaires....il faut accorder plus d'importance aux schemas ,aux dessins et aux croquis ; ces sont les outils d'expression de l'architecte..


----------



## RBF (2 أغسطس 2006)

Patriottounsi
أشكرك على تعليقك .. و أرجو منك ادراجه بالعربيه أو الانجليزيه فيما بعد حيث أن فرنسيتي ليست يتلك الجوده ...

عموماً سأرد حسبما فهمت، 
هذه اللوحات هنا هي لوحات فنيه لاأكثر.. فلا تحتاج لشروحات و اسكتشات مم يستخدم في العماره

ارجو أن أكون قد رددت على ماتقصد ..


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 أغسطس 2006)

يا ريت الاخ رامى تكتب اسم المصمم الاول فى الفوتوشوب بالاينجلش عشان بحصل اخطاء فى الاسبلينج


----------



## RBF (2 أغسطس 2006)

ملك الحلوه: 
أفضل انك تستخدمي لقب " المهندس رامي " بدلاً من " الأخ رامي "

اسم المصمم / Colin Smith


----------



## ملك الحلوة (2 أغسطس 2006)

ميرسى كتير على الاسم


----------



## RBF (6 أغسطس 2006)

العفو ملك.. و لكن أتمنى أن تستمري و تبلغيني بتقدمك أولاً بأول، لكي يستفيد الأعضاء أيضاً


----------



## moftax (28 أكتوبر 2006)

اسلوب عرض رائع
اتمنى المزيد منكم


----------



## manar (2 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك أخي على المشاركة الطيبة 
أعجبتني التصاميم ولكني لحظت أن الالوان طغت بعض الشيء على بعض المشاريع
فممكن تكون الالوان أخف
ولكنك ما قصرت جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## روان ناصر (3 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا و يعطيكم العافية بس الخلفيات للمشاريع بتشد النظر لالها اكتر من المشورع نفسه فلو كانت الالوان اقل حدة او مغايرة لالوان المشروع لكن افضل من وجهة نظري


----------



## mz066 (14 يناير 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المعماري أحمد (8 فبراير 2007)

ممتاز يا أخ Rbf على انت فعلا فنان و موهوب
لدي إستفسار ممكن :
* هل تستخدم فوتوشوب لوحده أم تستعين ببرامج أخرى.
أرجو الرد على سؤال أخوك المعماري أحمد من الجزائر


----------



## أويا1 (11 فبراير 2007)

واو حاجات مرة حلوة وابداع واضح المعالم ... الله يزيد ويبارك


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 فبراير 2007)

المنهدس Rbf 
مشروعك بجد حقيقى رائع وان دل على شىء يدل على ان المصم (اللى هوة حضرتك )معمارى وفنان وذو حس فنى عالى جدا جدا وذوق مش بس راقى بجمالة بل انة راقى بفلسفتة فى الاختيار بين الالوان
بالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## اسلام عباس (19 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود..........زبالتوفيق و منتظرين المذيد


----------



## RBF (21 أبريل 2007)

أشكركم جميعاً على هذه الآراء و الاهتمام، أسعدني للغايه

المعماري أحمد:
نعم سيدي، أستخدم الفوتوشوب وحده، و حتى انني لا أستخدم الفلاتر إلا قليلاً

أويا1
أشكرك جداً

sasy0o0o
مش معقوله كل الإطراء ده ، عموماً أشكرك جداً جداً جداً و اتمنى ان يكون هناك تعامل مستقبلي في مشاريع أخرى

اسلام عباس
شكراً.... و بالتوفيق في مشروعك


----------



## ayab (28 يونيو 2007)

وفقكم الله


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً كثيرا على مجهودك العظيم


----------



## م حسناء (6 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا تستحق الشكر الكل المشاريع غايه فى الابداع فى الاظهار وتصميم


----------



## م شوشا (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الطيب 

مشكور اخي على مشاركتك 

تحياتس شوشااا


----------



## حسام بشير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

وهذا مشروع فندق حينم كنت بالصف التانى فى قسم العمارة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2...1182209289.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2...1182209107.jpg
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2...1182209060.jpg

والحمد لله وفقت فى المشروع فى النهاية
ورجوا ابدا الراى
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

اخوكم م محمد زرمبة من مصر
وهذا مشروع ناطحة سحاب حينم كنت بالصف الرابع فى قسم العمارة]
http://static3.filefront.com/images/personal/z/zoromba/122491/bswvpbastg.jpg
لقطة منظورية من مياة القناه السويس وهو مكان المشروع

http://static3.filefront.com/images/personal/z/zoromba/122491/ulkoybhyal.jpg


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

اخوكم م محمد زرمبة من مصر
وهذا مشروع محطة سكة حديد دولية حينم كنت بالصف الثالث فى قسم العمارة.


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)




----------



## amro abu arra (1 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (29 مارس 2008)

جامد بجد و مشاريع جميله و المول يجنن


----------



## يا زمن (28 يناير 2009)

يا بختكم بتشتغلو بالكمبيوتر من سنة أولى 

احنا في جامعة صنعاء بيناقشوا منع الشغل (الرسم والإخراج ) بالكمبيوتر لمشاريع التخرج ؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## سمية شعبان العاني (6 فبراير 2009)

ممتااااااااااااز جدا
الموقع مشهور جدا هنا في العراق


----------



## معماريه صغيره (6 مارس 2009)

مشروع رائع جدا
مشكور


----------



## nen (13 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن لو اى حد عنده حاجه عن المحاكم يعرضها عشان عندى مشروع ومش عارفه اعمل فيه ايه


----------



## mohamed2009 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

goooooooo0000000000000000000ooooooooood


----------



## kanza archi (24 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eman sarhan (25 أكتوبر 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed_elmesawy (19 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجو الافاده عن كتاب الاظهار المعمارى للدكتوور محمد عبد الله​
​


----------

